# I can get Amazon Prime Instant Videos..



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

On the Playstation 3.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Yes, I saw that message today, not sure if I will sign up for Amazon Prime again but I do think it is a good service.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Yes, I saw that message today, not sure if I will sign up for Amazon Prime again but I do think it is a good service.


If they get it on iOS.... bye bye Netflix.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

magnus said:


> If they get it on iOS.... bye bye Netflix.


Problem is that Netflix still has many times more content for streaming than Amazon Prime does.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Problem is that Netflix still has many times more content for streaming than Amazon Prime does.


... and yet Amazon seems to be continually adding much more as Netflix seems to be watching their available selections go away.

Personally, I'm very happy to have the competition between them and happy that Amazon has added a ton of choices that I am interested in. I wish that the interface was better for selecting what I want to see, but I do see the amount of content going up and am seeing a ton of stuff that I do like get added into the selections, so I really can't complain about something that is an added benefit for me anyway


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

terpfan1980 said:


> ... and yet Amazon seems to be continually adding much more as Netflix seems to be watching their available selections go away.
> 
> Personally, I'm very happy to have the competition between them and happy that Amazon has added a ton of choices that I am interested in. I wish that the interface was better for selecting what I want to see, but I do see the amount of content going up and am seeing a ton of stuff that I do like get added into the selections, so I really can't complain about something that is an added benefit for me anyway


The net loss of actual streaming titles on Netflix was a few hundred.

I use both Netflix and Amazon(I recently signed back up for Prime after letting it lapse a few months ago). But I'm continually finding more content on Netflix than Amazon.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Problem is that Netflix still has many times more content for streaming than Amazon Prime does.


Yep, that might be true now. However, I still don't care... still kinda ticked about the DVD deal and how they screwed everyone with that.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

terpfan1980 said:


> I wish that the interface was better for selecting what I want to see


I agree. I would miss the queue feature but would live with it for the savings.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I don't have either Netflix or Amazon Prime now, both look like great services for the price to me. The free expedited shipping makes Amazon Prime the one I will use when I catch up and need a pay service. I have more on my TiVo and Google TV to watch lists than I can watch in the next year.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

I have a PS3 and already have Prime. I flipped through a lot of the online stuff, and I see a lot of good movies and shows, just not anything I really want to watch.

I'll go back to Netflix where I still have a bunch in my queue to watch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

magnus said:


> Yep, that might be true now. However, I still don't care... still kinda ticked about the DVD deal and how they screwed everyone with that.


With me they lowered my price by 5 or 6%. I was extremely pleased when they made their price changes last year. At the time I ended up paying less for the same BD rentals and streaming services.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I believe I was paying 7.99 for unlimited streaming and 1 DVD at a time. 

Now, I'm paying 9.99 for unlimited streaming. 

I'm not sure how that is supposed to be paying less and getting more. They certainly did not help me with their new pricing structure.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

magnus said:


> I believe I was paying 7.99 for unlimited streaming and 1 DVD at a time.
> 
> Now, I'm paying 9.99 for unlimited streaming.
> 
> I'm not sure how that is supposed to be paying less and getting more. They certainly did not help me with their new pricing structure.


When I go to the price list on my account, a streaming only plan is $7.99. You should contact them if you are paying $9.99 for streaming only.
I know with all the disc rental plans, adding streaming to it also just adds $7.99 to the price.

With the price changes last year, the top three or four plans had either no price change or a price decrease.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Not related to Amazon Prime but I just checked Amazon for the 99 cent rental today and found nothing, instead I found the first episodes of dozens of TV series are available to own for free. I selected one first episode, Justified, and it started to download to my TiVo. I am not sure how to approach handing this deal, several series might be of interest but I don't really want to fill up the TiVos, instead just want to watch the episodes at some future date and if I like them, figure out how to watch the rest of the first season, not requiring a purchase. Can I just go to my Amazon account, buy all of the ones I want for $.00 and then watch whenever I want using a TiVoHD or PS3?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=1359416342&pf_rd_i=3316661011


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

If you are already using Playon as a media server, then you can access free Amazon Instant Prime on your Tivo using a variant of pytivo.

See: http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/pytivo-for-jython-windows-installer-t1610.html

and http://pytivo-jkasyan-fork.googlecode.com/files/SetupPyTivo.exe


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

magnus said:


> I believe I was paying 7.99 for unlimited streaming and 1 DVD at a time.
> 
> Now, I'm paying 9.99 for unlimited streaming.
> 
> I'm not sure how that is supposed to be paying less and getting more. They certainly did not help me with their new pricing structure.


It was the other way around. You were paying $9.99 for one dvd and streaming and now you're paying $7.99 for streaming alone.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Not related to Amazon Prime but I just checked Amazon for the 99 cent rental today and found nothing, instead I found the first episodes of dozens of TV series are available to own for free. I selected one first episode, Justified, and it started to download to my TiVo. I am not sure how to approach handing this deal, several series might be of interest but I don't really want to fill up the TiVos, instead just want to watch the episodes at some future date and if I like them, figure out how to watch the rest of the first season, not requiring a purchase. Can I just go to my Amazon account, buy all of the ones I want for $.00 and then watch whenever I want using a TiVoHD or PS3?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=1359416342&pf_rd_i=3316661011


If you "1-Click" purchase the free episodes they will become part of your video library and you can then download them when ever (note it takes awhile to have them show up in your video library). At least that is how it worked in the past I just check my video library and the free episodes I "purchased" in the past where still there and available for download.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> If you "1-Click" purchase the free episodes they will become part of your video library and you can then download them when ever (note it takes awhile to have them show up in your video library). At least that is how it worked in the past I just check my video library and the free episodes I "purchased" in the past where still there and available for download.


Thanks, that is exactly how it worked and my 2 TiVos show up in my Amazon account.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure if this needs its own thread, but I have a PS3 and I am also a Prime member.

I was browsing through the selections available on Prime. I can watch the entire season 1 of Mad Men in HD for 19.99 through Prime, yet I can purchase the Season 1 BluRay for 16.99.

It just doesn't make sense to me. 

Wouldn't one rather buy the hard copy so you have it available to watch over and over, with extras, and lend to friends, opposed to streaming through Prime for a limited time, at a greater expense?

hmmmm.....


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

LisaJaco said:


> Not sure if this needs its own thread, but I have a PS3 and I am also a Prime member.
> 
> I was browsing through the selections available on Prime. I can watch the entire season 1 of Mad Men in HD for 19.99 through Prime, yet I can purchase the Season 1 BluRay for 16.99.
> 
> ...


You would not be watching Mad Men using Amazon Prime Instant Video if it costs $19.99, that would have to be Amazon Instant Video, all Prime programs are free streaming. Yes, the prices are often cockamamie and that is just one example of thousands. The Blu-ray purchase is a deal in my opinion, the Amazon Instant Video rental is not but not everybody has a Blu-ray player and some may be willing to pay that price to rent the show, just not me and apparently not you and most everybody else.

The good news is we get to chose what we rent and what we buy.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

Chris Gerhard said:


> You would not be watching Mad Men using Amazon Prime Instant Video if it costs $19.99, that would have to be Amazon Instant Video, all Prime programs are free streaming. Yes, the prices are often cockamamie and that is just one example of thousands. The Blu-ray purchase is a deal in my opinion, the Amazon Instant Video rental is not but not everybody has a Blu-ray player and some may be willing to pay that price to rent the show, just not me and apparently not you and most everybody else.
> 
> The good news is we get to chose what we rent and what we buy.


Ah, thanks for the explanation. Duh. It has to say "Prime" in order for it to be free streaming. And I should know this! but I think I prematurely ejaculated when I saw the announcement and assumed it would all be price-worthy.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

LisaJaco said:


> Not sure if this needs its own thread, but I have a PS3 and I am also a Prime member.
> 
> I was browsing through the selections available on Prime. I can watch the entire season 1 of Mad Men in HD for 19.99 through Prime, yet I can purchase the Season 1 BluRay for 16.99.
> 
> ...


Wrong -- the HD version is $29.99 at Amazon, $19.99 is for the SD version. Not everyone has a blu ray player available, but most on this forum have a Tivo. The better choice for you if you stream netflix is Netflix since seasons 1-4 are available for free instant streaming on netflix.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

poppagene said:


> Wrong -- the HD version is $29.99 at Amazon, $19.99 is for the SD version. Not everyone has a blu ray player available, but most on this forum have a Tivo. The better choice for you if you stream netflix is Netflix since seasons 1-4 are available for free instant streaming on netflix.


Strange, but my account now shows says 16.49 Bluray and you are right, it is 29.99 HD instant video, not 19.99, which is an even bigger price gap.

Might have to look into Netflix...


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

LisaJaco said:


> Strange, but my account now shows says 16.49 Bluray and you are right, it is 29.99 HD instant video, not 19.99, which is an even bigger price gap.
> 
> Might have to look into Netflix...


At those prices for a season, I often buy the Blu-ray version, watch it then sell it. Selling things is a pain but Blu-ray quality is so much better than Netflix streaming, it is worth the hassle to me.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

Chris Gerhard said:


> At those prices for a season, I often buy the Blu-ray version, watch it then sell it. Selling things is a pain but Blu-ray quality is so much better than Netflix streaming, it is worth the hassle to me.


What sucks is I am paying for OnDemand, but every time I check AMC listings, they're always airing Mad Men season 2 or 3, never 1. I want to start from the beginning.

Youre not by any chance selling yours used, are you? hahaha


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

LisaJaco said:


> What sucks is I am paying for OnDemand, but every time I check AMC listings, they're always airing Mad Men season 2 or 3, never 1. I want to start from the beginning.
> 
> Youre not by any chance selling yours used, are you? hahaha


Ha, I have it but haven't watched it yet, would certainly sell it if I had. I haven't even opened it yet. I did just finish _The Walking Dead_ Blu-ray Season 1 and will sell it soon. I have some deluxe version of that and plan to see what special features it includes before trying to sell it. I normally don't watch extras but will take a look at that one since I paid more for it.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> If you "1-Click" purchase the free episodes they will become part of your video library and you can then download them when ever (note it takes awhile to have them show up in your video library). At least that is how it worked in the past I just check my video library and the free episodes I "purchased" in the past where still there and available for download.


Be careful on 1-click purchasing though as there are titles that are "Free" for prime members but otherwise would cost $$. If you aren't instant streaming for free and instead you 1-click purchase you will be charged the sale price rather than the "free" or "0" (zero) cost that it would be if you were just instantly streaming.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

poppagene said:


> Wrong -- the HD version is $29.99 at Amazon, $19.99 is for the SD version. Not everyone has a blu ray player available, but most on this forum have a Tivo. The better choice for you if you stream netflix is Netflix since seasons 1-4 are available for free instant streaming on netflix.


Sometimes amazon will change prices several times a day. And more often several times a week.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just tried the Amazon streaming on the PS3. A major fail. It's sending out 7.1 audio with stereo content so no post processing can be applied. So instead of having having ProLogic IIx Cinema applied and getting audio from all channels, it's only sending audio from the FL and FR with the other channels dead.. I'm guessing a 5.1 title will do the same thing. Dead space on the R/L rear channels since no post processing can be applied. The UI is nice, but with the Borked audio, for purchased content, the TiVo easily beats it. Since the TiVo sends the audio out properly.

I wish they would correct these issues. It's just like the crappy Revue box. Sending stereo audio in a 7.1 wrapper. That makes no sense.

EDIT: And 5.1 is the same way. It's being sent in a 7.1 wrapper. Netflix works fine. It sends out stereo or 5.1 audio properly but the Amazon app is borked. Major Fail.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Johncv said:


> On the Playstation 3.


Now all we need is HBO Go on the PS3!!

Incredible how the PS3 system provides so many services without recurring fees (unlike XBOX and Tivo)

BTW: Tivo should rebrand the "One-Box" as the "Un-Box" since they can't seem to add/enhance video on demand services despite being paid for their service. Tivo should really partner with Roku and include their hardware&streaming apps in the next Tivo and also with Slingbbox for place-shifting. Then they could legitimately call it a one-box.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

parzec said:


> Now all we need is HBO Go on the PS3!!
> 
> Incredible how the PS3 system provides so many services without recurring fees (unlike XBOX and Tivo)
> 
> BTW: Tivo should rebrand the "One-Box" as the "Un-Box" since they can't seem to add/enhance video on demand services despite being paid for their service. Tivo should really partner with Roku and include their hardware&streaming apps in the next Tivo and also with Slingbbox for place-shifting. Then they could legitimately call it a one-box.


I agree the PS3 is incredible. Years after purchase it is updated to handle Blu-ray 3D, internet video streaming and so many other things not even envisioned when I purchased it. All of this happened after Sony sold me the box at a loss. If you recall, it was an early Blu-ray player, before any player could handle DTS-HD MA. It was updated to handle that pretty quickly and it just never ends, gets better every year. I have never seen anything like it after over 40 years buying home audio/video equipment and that doesn't even address its primary purpose, as a game console.

There must be a reason TiVo can't offer a really good all in one box, nobody else does it either. What TiVo does do in my opinion is make the best DVR, far and away, and whatever little box you want for internet TV options can cover the things TiVo can't do.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm pretty sure my launch BD player in June 2006 handled DTS-MA also. The PS3 wasn't the first box to do this. Just the cheapest at $500. But it also couldn't bitstream it. I sold my 2006 PS3 when the slims became available to get a PS3 that could bitstream the HD audio. But now the PS3 is the last device I consider using for BD playback. Since there are other devices that do a better and quicker job for a much lower price now.

That is why the PS3 was a great deal in 2006. It was half the cost of what was available for BD playback at the time. but now it's much more expensive than what is available. and also uses many, many times the power as well.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

LisaJaco said:


> What sucks is I am paying for OnDemand, but every time I check AMC listings, they're always airing Mad Men season 2 or 3, never 1. I want to start from the beginning.
> 
> Youre not by any chance selling yours used, are you? hahaha


Interesting. When I checked Mad Men wasn't on VoD.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I'm pretty sure my launch BD player in June 2006 handled DTS-MA also. The PS3 wasn't the first box to do this. Just the cheapest at $500. But it also couldn't bitstream it. I sold my 2006 PS3 when the slims became available to get a PS3 that could bitstream the HD audio. But now the PS3 is the last device I consider using for BD playback. Since there are other devices that do a better and quicker job for a much lower price now.
> 
> That is why the PS3 was a great deal in 2006. It was half the cost of what was available for BD playback at the time. but now it's much more expensive than what is available. and also uses many, many times the power as well.


Your launch BD player might have handled the DTS-HD MA core, the 1.5Mbps stream but I can absolutely guarantee it did not handle the DTS-HD MA extension. I am not sure what player you refer to as your launch BD player, the Samsung BDP-1000 was the first, Pioneer had a player soon after, the Panasonic DMP-BD10 came along soon also, Sony BDP-S1 (Pioneer clone) followed, none of them handled DTS-HD MA then or now. The PS3 was absolutely without question the first player sold that handles DTS-HD MA. I don't know if another player handled DTS-HD MA before the PS3 but I know for certain if there is one, it wasn't sold until many months after the PS3 first appeared, maybe a year later.

Only the PS3 has been updated with new features years after release and I disagree that there are better players, even now, if you want the things the PS3 does, which is a lot. For just Blu-ray playback, the PS3 is still fine and handles everything but if that is all you want, of course there are less expensive players now.

Go ahead and show me an analysis of how the PS3 uses many times the power of players that load faster, I would like to see this. I would say any player that loads faster is going to be in a partially powered up state requiring using much more than a small fraction of the power the PS3 uses and won't load much faster, maybe a second or so on most discs. The PS3 is still plenty fast for me and electricity usage compared to players not in power save mode might be an additional dime a month for my level of usage, probably less. A modern Blu-ray player in power save mode will use less electricity but won't load a disc as fast as the PS3, although I am pretty sure even then the many times the power is a nonsense claim.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Your launch BD player might have handled the DTS-HD MA core, the 1.5Mbps stream but I can absolutely guarantee it did not handle the DTS-HD MA extension. I am not sure what player you refer to as your launch BD player, the Samsung BDP-1000 was the first, Pioneer had a player soon after, the Panasonic DMP-BD10 came along soon also, Sony BDP-S1 (Pioneer clone) followed, none of them handled DTS-HD MA then or now. The PS3 was absolutely without question the first player sold that handles DTS-HD MA. I don't know if another player handled DTS-HD MA before the PS3 but I know for certain if there is one, it wasn't sold until many months after the PS3 first appeared, maybe a year later.
> 
> Only the PS3 has been updated with new features years after release and I disagree that there are better players, even now, if you want the things the PS3 does, which is a lot. For just Blu-ray playback, the PS3 is still fine and handles everything but if that is all you want, of course there are less expensive players now.
> 
> Go ahead and show me an analysis of how the PS3 uses many times the power of players that load faster, I would like to see this. I would say any player that loads faster is going to be in a partially powered up state requiring using much more than a small fraction of the power the PS3 uses and won't load much faster, maybe a second or so on most discs. The PS3 is still plenty fast for me and electricity usage compared to players not in power save mode might be an additional dime a month for my level of usage, probably less. A modern Blu-ray player in power save mode will use less electricity but won't load a disc as fast as the PS3, although I am pretty sure even then the many times the power is a nonsense claim.


I had the Samsung Player. I thought it at least did the bistreaming. Although I did return it after two weeks since it didn't live up to the quality of my $500 HD DVD player. So maybe that was the reason or at least part of it. It was June 2006 when I got it from Circuit City. That was a long time ago. I do remember that launch BD player leaving a bad taste in my mouth. I had purchased several launch BD titles, but after I returned that player I didn't revisit BDs until I got a PS3 in December of that year. So of course for the $500 or so the PS3 cost then was a good bargain, but now, compared to the options available now it isn't. At least for strictly video content. I never used the PS3 for gaming since the controller made my hands ache so badly, unlike the 360 controller.

The LG players from a couple of years ago I think were the first ones to load quicker than the PS3. They only draw around 20 watts or less if I remember correctly, while my PS3 Slim draws several times that power. And of Course when I had a PS3 fat it used even more power.

So even if the Bd player is in a semi-powered up state, it's still drawing much less power when on fully than a PS3 when powered up. And least with the one I have a power meter on.

The point is moot for me now anyway. I loathe using discs. When I get a BD, the first thing I do is rip it to an ISO on one of my servers. Then it goes in a storage box to hopefully never see the light of day again. Watching a disc is the last resort for me, I rarely do it anymore, and my PS3 is at the bottom of my choices to use for watching a physical disc.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

netringer said:


> Interesting. When I checked Mad Men wasn't on VoD.


You made me doubt myself! I just checked, and, yes, it's on demand, but since there's a new season, they are airing all the current episodes which I don't want to watch because I'm a newbie. In between seasons, they air past seasons; in my case never season 1.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

LisaJaco said:


> You made me doubt myself! I just checked, and, yes, it's on demand, but since there's a new season, they are airing all the current episodes which I don't want to watch because I'm a newbie. In between seasons, they air past seasons; in my case never season 1.


Season 1 is re-airing on AMC starting Sunday morning. Looks like four episodes per week.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

It's time for 3 months of no Netflix and just use Amazon for a while.


----------



## LisaJaco (Jan 31, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> Season 1 is re-airing on AMC starting Sunday morning. Looks like four episodes per week.


Thank you so much! Four episodes per week, I'll catch up in no time.

Time to set the DVR for a season pass!!!

Thanks again, Cherry.


----------



## DTxAg (Jun 25, 2011)

Johncv said:


> On the Playstation 3.


I do wish my S3s could get it.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Kind of late to the discussion, but has anyone thought about started a concerted effort to contact the companies such as Amazon, VuDu, etc., to ask about them adding a TiVo client or even contacting TiVo about this? The SDK I believe says it's with a limited number of partners (Netflix, Hulu, of course) but if we (Tivo owners) don't let them know, and even more importantly, use and pay for these services, then they'll never know or even consider it.

Tivo - http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/
Vudu - http://www.vudu.com/aboutus_contactus.html
Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=518316


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I did my part...

I am a regular viewer of Amazon Instant Movie rentals and will continue to use this service. Last month, I notified Amazon that I would be canceling my Prime membership until Amazon adds PRIME Streaming in addition to Instant Video services to the TiVo client. I spoke with an Amazon Instant Video Support Rep who was also a TiVo user and he fully understood what I was talking about. The following reply was received from Amazon- 

++++++++++++++++
Hello,

I'm glad to hear you're enjoying our Instant Video service!

Thanks for suggesting that we add the ability to watch the Prime Videos on the Tivo to Amazon Instant Video. Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service.

I appreciate your thoughts, and I've forwarded your suggestion to the Instant Video team.

Thanks for using Amazon Instant Video. We look forward to seeing you again soon.
++++++++++++++++


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

For $50 or $60 just get a Roku 2 if Amazon Prime streaming is that important. Amazon Prime streaming is also just in 720P so those less expensive Roku models that have a max output of 720P will do just fine for Amazon Prime Streaming. Hardly worth canceling when a $50 or $60 device can be added to allow watching of Amazon Prime.

I'm glad that the Premiere still has Amazon downloads. So I can get the best quality content from Amazon in 1080P24. Which you can't do with any of the Amazon streaming devices. Since their streaming is limited to 720P.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

magnus said:


> If they get it on iOS.... bye bye Netflix.


 Somehow I think that any app that "duplicates iTunes functionality" will never meet Apple's standards.

One more reason to join the Android lines.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I'm in the process of find a way to watch free hulu on tivo. Is pytivo and playon still the way to go? I have a Mac, anyone know of Mac options since playon is not available on mac (besides parallels)


----------

